# Query: UK Medical examination for SSRV applicants



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Where do you get a medical examination for the SSRV visa do you know?

The receptionist at my GP's says that they don't do it and BUPA has quoted me at least £350

All the best.

Robert


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CoachWalker said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Where do you get a medical examination for the SSRV visa do you know?
> 
> ...


I'm going to guess you can have it done at St. Lukes Med Center in Manila but that's just a guess..


Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Contact the Philippine Consulate for GB*



CoachWalker said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Where do you get a medical examination for the SSRV visa do you know?
> 
> ...


My Philippine Consulate stateside had a listing of approved doctors for my area and usually these doctors are Philippine Citizens but when I tried to contact the doctor listed he was no longer there so I contacted the Philippine Consulate once again and they required a Doctor designated as an MD. So basically I'd contact your local Philippine Consulate first, it could make the process move much faster.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*SRRV Medical*



CoachWalker said:


> Hello everyone, Where do you get a medical examination for the SSRV visa do you know? The receptionist at my GP's says that they don't do it and BUPA has quoted me at least £350 All the best. Robert


Robert. There is no requirement to have your medical done before you arrive in the Philippines. Not only that, but the Philippine Retirement Authority (PRA) probably wouldn’t accept a medical from outside the country. Therefore, the good news is that you can save that money. With regard to where it’s done, that depends to some degree on how you plan to apply for your SRRV. Either you will apply directly to the PRA, i.e. doing everything yourself, or you have the option of going via what is known as an ‘Accredited Marketer of the PRA’. The latter is free of charge by the way. Some are good, some not so good. Back to your question. If you are applying for your SRRV via one of the marketers, he/she will arrange to take you to an ‘accredited’ PRA hospital in Manila in due course (this is normally one where they have a contact). The checks are really minimal; blood sample, urine sample, and chest x-ray, all of which were very inexpensive. I’d be surprised if we paid P350 never mind £350. The amount was so little I didn’t keep track of it. If you are not using a marketer, then the PRA would be able to advise you which hospital to use.


----------



## MR2 (Oct 3, 2013)

When I was at a clinic here in Angeles City getting bloodwork done they have advertisement for SRRV medical. I asked the technician drawing the blood. He told me yes they do it, and a local doctor signs off on it. I am not certain if it would be acceptable.

I know you can do the NBI clearance yourself provided you can locate an office. They have one in San Fernando which is not real far from Angeles City. I would prefer to do as much of the process outside of Manila. 

Let us know how this process goes for you please.


----------

